
A Layperson's Security Framework - mooreds
http://thlog.anfedorov.com/post/laypersons-security-framework/
======
motohagiography
Unrelated to OP, and not to hijack a thread, but if you want to see what an
operational version of this in a SaaS looks like:

[https://medium.com/@jamie.f.reid/a-useful-tool-for-cyber-
sec...](https://medium.com/@jamie.f.reid/a-useful-tool-for-cyber-security-
risk-assessment-41552550e429)

------
AnonC
OP/mods: this needs “(2019)” in the title.

~~~
mooreds
Ack, sorry, can't edit it now.

